# How to raise humidity in grow tent?



## dante76 (Dec 23, 2011)

set my grow tent and inline fan and i've got good air circulation in my tent but the humidity is about 20%  any ideas on how i can raise this up in the tent without a humidifier? 

thanks


----------



## jeeba (Dec 23, 2011)

Hang a wet towel or put in a pan of water, mist your walls down.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 23, 2011)

Depending on the size of the tent your best bet would be a cheep humidifier from rite aid. 30 bucks. But if your running MH/HPS with a hood you can put a pan of water on the hood. But it won't jump it up to high. Other then that no idea.


----------



## laid (Dec 23, 2011)

Once you add plants to the tent the RH will increase


----------



## dante76 (Dec 23, 2011)

a pan of water on the hood?? that sounds dangerous but i get the idea...i have a couple of young plants in there now and i'm testing my set up. didn't think the air from the hood would really dry out the air....duhhh..air is dry cuz the light is drying it out

i originally was circulating the air in the tent using the air coming from the end of hood...so i see why things were drying up. now i switched the fan from blow to suck. I see that air is being pulled into the tent so i'm hoping this will help...


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 23, 2011)

What is your outside air RH? Mine is around 20-30 so in my room if I used outside air I would only be at 25-35 RH. I took my sons room humidifyer and took it up to 50. Any other way other then that realy won't last long. The pot of water won't be alot of RH gain and a towel will try out fast in the room so you will be changing it ally the time. Spraying the room down works good for a few minutes and if you spray the buds to much your asking for mold or bud rot.


----------



## dante76 (Dec 23, 2011)

Right now my house is at 35rh and the tent is at 24rh and it looks pretty stable topping off at 78f. When i had it blowin air in it soared to 90 f and 6% rh! It's been roughly 3 hrs in at 78. See what I can do to add more rh.


----------



## dtp5150 (Dec 23, 2011)

i used to think ppl were crazy for every wanting to raise humidity. Was I wrong! Depending on your environment and grow method, it could be essential. 

here was my situation...low temperatures because low light clone situation and in the winter. I then tried to use a space heater but even at the other side of the tent, raising temp about 10 degrees, the humidity dropped way too low. So no I have an idea to heat the rez up a bit ( its not frozen but my trimeter says 29 degress right now lol ) and that will solve my issues at least, because the flood n drain buckets will have much warmer water and get the area warmer and more humid at the same time..but thats just my situation...still testing


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 23, 2011)

It's not ideal but you are safe. My swamp cooler went out and my room is to large for my small humidifyer. But Ive been running 70 and 26-30 RH for the last 2 weeks. But that's what I run the last 4 weeks of flower anyways. No mold. Is there a ideal range your trying for? And why? What it is outside is the best in my book just keep temps within range. 

Oh and if you don't have a fan going during lights out RH will rise.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Dec 23, 2011)

29 degrees? That's way to high. 22 is the highest you want to go. 17 is the lowest.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 24, 2011)

fill a tub with water and put a fan blowing across the top.
or just buy a cheap humidifier


----------



## dante76 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll test that now. Thanx


----------



## BigBud420. (Feb 11, 2016)

dante76 said:


> set my grow tent and inline fan and i've got good air circulation in my tent but the humidity is about 20%  any ideas on how i can raise this up in the tent without a humidifier?
> 
> thanks


Buy a cheap humidifier like I did for £16 that raised mine from 20 to 30 and then do this .... This got me to 49


----------



## BigBud420. (Feb 11, 2016)

BigBud420. said:


> Buy a cheap humidifier like I did for £16 that raised mine from 20 to 30 and then do this .... This got me to 49


Replying to my own post now "look at the dates of fricking threads" lol


----------



## skanda (Mar 8, 2016)

BigBud420. said:


> Replying to my own post now "look at the dates of fricking threads" lol


Lol


----------



## Kspin (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm having the same problem. I'm also having heat problems. My humidity stays at 16. My heat is 80 to 90. I bought a small humidifier but it's not working. My setup is in a tent inside a garage. I was thinking of getting a swampcooler to cool the garage. Maybe that'll bring the heat down at least. Any advice?


----------



## garylee (Jul 17, 2016)

Swamp cooler is great if your plants are in veg. Temp goes down and humidity goes up. Perfect combo for my dry climate in California. Flower room is no bueno though. Temp drops good but the added humidity can put a good dose of mold in them thar buds.


----------



## Kspin (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes, she's in veg. She is staying strong, considering.


----------



## bryangtho (Jul 18, 2016)

If your growing in a tent and wont to rises your humidity. All I do is flood the floor with water as all tent have a non leak floor in them.
And spray water over your plants and this will rises it to 50% not a problem


----------



## Kspin (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Helpful. I will be adding more plants. I wanted to see if I could do it first. Lol without wasting seeds. Will more plants increase the humidity?


----------



## bryangtho (Jul 18, 2016)

Kspin said:


> Thanks for the info. Helpful. I will be adding more plants. I wanted to see if I could do it first. Lol without wasting seeds. Will more plants increase the humidity?


Yes it will my tent at the moment is siting on 49% with 6 plants lights on. And the plants are about 3 weeks old
It will go as high as 65% when the lights are off


----------



## Kspin (Jul 18, 2016)

Ok, very Cool. Thanks so much.


----------



## garylee (Jul 24, 2016)

Sounds like your doing good Kspin. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## Kspin (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks Garylee. 
I ran into a little nitrogen toxicity. I Flushed her pretty good. Hopefully that works.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2016)

dante76 said:


> I'll test that now. Thanx


 Hopefully you got your r. h. to rise to that sweet spot. You had about 5 years to figure that one out, your room better be dialed in now Dante, haha.


----------



## JVenom (Mar 7, 2020)

If you have a shower close by run the hot water for a little wile with the door open works like a charm


----------

